# Enfuse error 709 attempt to index local 'handle, (a nil value)



## whatmb12 (Mar 2, 2014)

Trying to enfuse pics, getting the referenced error. Tried c++ fix and updating and the message continues.  Starts to enfuse but half way through the process, the error appears.  The program worked fine in the past.


----------



## whatmb12 (Mar 2, 2014)

I meant 'handle'


----------



## whatmb12 (Mar 6, 2014)

It works again...out of the blue


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 7, 2014)

Don't you love automatically fixing problems?!?  I did email Tim with the link to this thread, so I'm sure he'll be pleased to know it's solved.


----------

